# R32 GTR Drive shaft...Replace with an RX8 Kevlar one?



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

O.K....Sounds silly, But the RX8 comes with a Kevlar drive shaft, If the lenth is about right, Could you change the flanges to suit?

GTR Kevlar Shaft = $3000nzd:bawling:
RX8 Kevlar Shaft = $175nzd:clap:

:nervous::nervous::nervous:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Can you check the tube diameters and thickness
If they are similar to the goddy one (kevlar) 
Dont see why it couldnt work, good idea
I didnt know they were kevlar ....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

What does a factory GTR on weigh? Anyone got one they can bang on the bathroom scales? LOL!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

^^ R33 GTR rear shaft weighs 14.9 Kg's IIRC.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

So 4.9kg for a Kevlar one would be the go....


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Only if it didnt snap ...


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Well we will see...I'm picking it up tomorrow. Just need to find an old GTR shaft to get the flanges off.

It's 75mm thick, same as the GTR one, and about the same length.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I think only the Jap spec ones came with the Carbon/Kevlar ones....The UK/NZ spec ones are steel


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Interested. Look forward to your findings


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

isnt the Z carbon too?

looking forward to seeing results


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

problem is you can't weld kevlar so it has to be exact lengh and need to have flanges bolten in the same place

plus rx8 doesn't make lots of power or torque...


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

if its shorter and not too much, you can always use a aluminium spacer bolted to the diff.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

keep us posted!!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

zell said:


> problem is you can't weld kevlar so it has to be exact lengh and need to have flanges bolten in the same place
> 
> plus rx8 doesn't make lots of power or torque...


As long as its a little shorter it should be good, I need to find some one in ChCh who has a GTR one out of the car that I can measure it up against.

As far as the flanges needing to be the same, A custom drive shaft shop (Yes they exist) will be able to make something up with bits from a factory GTR one.

....I'm not looking to make heaps of power on my Car, And I'm sure there are plenty of modded RX8's out there with more power than I have.:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Would be interesting to know how strong it would be, and whether it could handle the torque from an RB30.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

"It's 75mm thick, same as the GTR one"

It's 75mm diameter, same as the GT-R one.

The thickness of a tube is the wall thickness.

Being composite the torsional strength is dependant on the lay-up.

If it's longer cut it down and bond an insert into the end to mate to a GT-R end.

Nothing like a practical test to prove the strength. Looking forward to the results!!!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Can you check the tube diameters and thickness


Yep the wall thickness is important.
Wack some pickkies up if you can Chris


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

If it isn;'t a straight swop, then why bother? Aren't aftermarket CF driveshafts available for the R32?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

ru' said:


> Aren't aftermarket CF driveshafts available for the R32?





Yeah, but check the price :thumbsup:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Yup, Check the first post....

After Market GTR one = $3000nzd ($1500uk)
RX8 one S/Hand = $175nzd ($87uk)


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

oh [email protected] doh! In my defense it is really late :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

No it isn't, you just peak too soon!!!



:chuckle:


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Dammit man is this fitted or what ??? I'm dying over here....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

roadie said:


> Dammit man is this fitted or what ??? I'm dying over here....


LOL! Jezz Man....I only picked it up last night!:nervous:
I will still have to find an old GTR shaft so the Drive shaft shop can match the ends/length up.

I will take some photos tonight:thumbsup:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

OK, Small Update....

I managed to borrow a R32 GTR drive shaft...And the project might be over before it even started, The RX8 shaft is longer than the GTR shaft....This could be a problem.
Not giving up yet untill I speaker to Circle and Track (Drive shaft dudes) next week....


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

In short, anything can be made to fit. However it does not mean it is a good idea!

You could shorten that shaft to length and fit GTR ends (assuming it is mechanically strong enough to take GTR grunt) but how well will it cope with the movement between the gearbox and the rear diff? It will be pretty solid and will do the bearings in if you are not careful. You also will need to get the alignment within close enough parameters and I guess have no balance issues.

The central 'hinge' part of the OEM shaft manages a lot of issues, including alignment and movement. My aftermarket single piece shaft includes a 'sliding section' to accommodate this. 

DaveG


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

ATCO said:


> In short, anything can be made to fit. However it does not mean it is a good idea!
> 
> You could shorten that shaft to length and fit GTR ends (assuming it is mechanically strong enough to take GTR grunt) but how well will it cope with the movement between the gearbox and the rear diff? It will be pretty solid and will do the bearings in if you are not careful. You also will need to get the alignment within close enough parameters and I guess have no balance issues.
> 
> ...


Cheers Dave, Do you have a photo of your shaft? (God...It sounds like I'm on a porn site!:chairshot)


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Pictures a bit big  but it is so you can see the detail.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> Cheers Dave, Do you have a photo of your shaft?















Chris, your statement is worthy of a quote in a signature. I can honestly say, that is *officially* the gayest thing I have *ever* seen on this forum.





:chuckle:


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

What makes it even funnier...................is his username!!


*Sub Boy*...............possibly not the greatest of names to be using when asking someone for a picture of their shaft.












:chuckle:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Boosted said:


> What makes it even funnier...................is his username!!
> 
> 
> *Sub Boy*...............possibly not the greatest of names to be using when asking someone for a picture of their shaft.
> ...


LOL! I know....Sounded hell dodgy! 

P.S I got the name Sub Boy from when I used to write for a Car Magazine here in the Audio Section.....But it does fit for the above comment:runaway:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I was laughing my arse off when I first noticed it


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Well after speaking to many motorsport and driveshaft experts, It would have worked if the RX8 shaft was about 70cm shorter....Grrr!

So, Nice idea, would have been super cheap....But it's not going to happen.

Bugger!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Chris, why cant you remove the front flange assembly including what is inside the tube, shorted the rx one and fit the r front flange into the tube, then make a flange to flange adaptor for the rear end ?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Chris, why cant you remove the front flange assembly including what is inside the tube, shorted the rx one and fit the r front flange into the tube, then make a flange to flange adaptor for the rear end ?


I think the strength thing was going to be the issue, The inner tube is bonded to the carbon part, and shorting it would have near removed all of the bonded part.

....If my car had been a Whale (R33) it might have worked:flame:


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh well, it will make a bitchin' shower rod.....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

roadie said:


> Oh well, it will make a bitchin' shower rod.....


LMAO!!:chuckle::bowdown1:


----------

